# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  What is the best place to travel in the caribbean?

## ablord

Hello friends,
I live in Florida and planning a vacation for the beginning of October somewhere in the Caribbean. I would like to go somewhere with adventurous beaches, good local food, hiking/biking, waterfalls and many more. I do not have to stay in an all inclusive resort, and I do not want to spend too much money. Any suggestions from people who have been personally would be appreciated!
Thank you!


_________________________________
IP PBX
Business Process Automation
Contact Center

----------


## jason

IMO, you can visit Cuba in Caribbean which is a home to extremely pleasant citizens, exotic flora, steamy weather and an exciting nightlife.
You’ll see lots of interesting places over there like Baracoa, Cayo Largo, Maria la Gorda. Acuario Nacional, Castillo del Morro and El Rincon etc. Cuba also offers to visitors for great trekking and hiking opportunities like the “Sierra Maestra mountain” range and the “Pico Turquino”.

----------


## GFI

I agree with Jason, Cuba is pretty good destination in Caribbean for holidays. If you’re planning towards there so visit Havana which is one the biggest tourist attractions of Cuba.
You can find best places with lush beaches over there like Vedero Beacj, Cayo Largo Beach Baracoa and Trinidad. Tourists throng there for vacation from all corner of the globe.

----------


## mikehussy

That is hurricane season and the caribbean is not a good spot for a vacation at that time of year. You would be better off going to the Mexican Riviera, Las Vegas, or Hawaii. Carnival Cruise lines specializes in cruises for young singles so you might look into what they have available.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Well, caribbean is popular because of its beaches. It's Pink Sand Beach,  Crane Beach, Blue Flag beaches etc are very beautiful. Then there are so many best resorts and hotels to stay which offers best services and facilities. September is best month to visit caribbean.

----------


## igeorge

Barbados is one of the most developed islands in the region and there are lots of places and the main are Barbados Museum, Flower Forest, Andromeda Botanical Gardens and Bathsheba & Scotland District.
Moreover, you can find great nightlife in the middle of Bay Street in Bridgetown and also variety of clubs, restaurants, bars and hotels where you can enjoy every moment of your vacation.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best Place In Caribbean:-

1. Cayman Islands. Flickr/katiethebeau. 
2. Saint Barthélemy. Shutterstock/Stacy Funderburke. 
3. Jamaica. Flickr/Chris Ford.
4. The Bahamas. Flickr/BID Ciudades Emergentes. 
5. Curacao. Flickr/navin75.

----------


## jeffronald19

Bahamas is Best for the vacations

----------


## sankalppatil732

Caribbean Sea, its islands and the surrounding coasts. The region is southeast of the Gulf of Mexico and the North American mainland, east of Central America, and north of South America.

----------

